# Avery's Ella's Lead Collar has arrived!!!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to say I was worried it would be too stiff but its perfect! I love it!!! I will be shopping there again!













































And a couple of extras from the day.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GAAAD that collar is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

How pretty! Maybe I'll break down and get Shade a new collar when he loses weight. He's my only guy that you can actually see a collar on. I'm jealous of all you people who get to buy all these neat collars for your babies!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> How pretty! Maybe I'll break down and get Shade a new collar when he loses weight. He's my only guy that you can actually see a collar on. I'm jealous of all you people who get to buy all these neat collars for your babies!


HAHA, 2 out of my 3 have their collars pretty much TOTALLY hidden via hair...but I buy them anyways!LOL (But then again we always did/do for the Lhasas too!HAHAHA)

And OOOHHHH....yes when Shade looses the weight he will SOOO deserve a new collar!:biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I still buy my Tess (shih tzu) fancy collars as well as my neighbors fluffy pup!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> How pretty! Maybe I'll break down and get Shade a new collar when he loses weight. He's my only guy that you can actually see a collar on. I'm jealous of all you people who get to buy all these neat collars for your babies!


I agree -- very, very pretty! And I have the opposite problem as Chowder... I am waiting to get Minnie a fabulous collar from Ella's when she GAINS weight. Extra incentive for her.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

minnieme said:


> I agree -- very, very pretty! And I have the opposite problem as Chowder... I am waiting to get Minnie a fabulous collar from Ella's when she GAINS weight. Extra incentive for her.


So, you think they understand us? Can we bribe them with new outfits!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> So, you think they understand us? Can we bribe them with new outfits!


Lol...Absolutely! I ..kinda.....bought Minnie.... a sweatshirt. LOL. Okay, she gets really cold at night and I throw a blanket on her but she gets up and shakes it off!!! In any case, I was talking to Minnie per usual saying, "Oh aren't you so excited to get your new cozy sweatshirt?!!?" and she was dancing around me happily and barking. OF COURSE she understands!!!!!!! 

I will def be posting pics when it comes...... (of course XXXL has to be ordered off the internet; don't find that in stores! haha!)

I can't wait to see boyfriend's face when he comes home and she's wearing her fuschia sweatshirt. :thumb::biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

STUNNING!!!

I think someday I am going to slpurge and get all the dogs one of these collars. Absolutely gorgeous!! She definetely makes that collar stand out!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

That is an AWESOME collar.. Ella's Lead makes some awesome stuff. I gotta make an order from her soon.


----------

